# two of the hardest s13's from NY



## MrRad (Feb 7, 2003)

I a project being born
1990 240 se
i have the silvia front end w/ carbon fiberhood
and a wangan wing. The motor will be the original KA24E.. build to the max 
I will be the fastest street 240 with full interior powered by a ka24e..you SR boys are gonna have a force to recon with...
The other project(my boys car) will be a s13 240 with a sr motor
with HKS everything in the head and an indestructable bottom.. Gpsports kit 10.5in work wheels...
And mind you guys all the parts are here.. we are just getting every thing ready.. See you Next Spring.. I will be posting pics peroidically..


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

seriosly though, how much power do you expect to extract from the ka24e? are you going to turbocharge it or what?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you're a little late. theres already a KA powered 240 putting out over 400hp to the wheels. and secret services has a 240 with an SR putting out 539 hp to the wheels. and its got all the stuff inside. oh and its a DE, not an E. the E isnt too great.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you are not gonna fit 10.5 inch wheels on a silvia without tubbing


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

sorry, you could also increase the rear track and widebody it


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

BTW, why did you choose the 240?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cause ssc told him to


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is that u sniperboss?:showpics: :loser:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

lol, the boss strikes again!


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow you are gonna have a lot of comp. There are some fast fuccers in NYC.


----------



## MrRad (Feb 7, 2003)

there aren't any 240 in the ny metro area which are running very hard...or people may thnk they are running hard, but are hardly running.. in the Bronx i know of one older guy with a sr20det in his s13, but he is not saying much... the ka24e will be turbo and will shut down anyone who says it can't be done..yes with one cam


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like ur style


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Talk is cheap


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, talk is cheap. anyone can go around saying this and that but we'll believe it when you can back it up. and if you really can, good for you, that's awesome. but if you cant, shut up and leave. you'll be the one that gives us nissan fans a bad name. 

now i'm also wondering here, why is it that you listed your car under your name to be an RPS180? that is not the case at all. you have much to learn if you cant even get that part right. if you have a fastback (which i'm assuming you do), your car would be a RHS13. R=fastback model H=KA24E engine S13=chassis code. get it right.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

H for the KA engine? Engines are not involved in nissan chassis codes IIRC


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Well they certainly correspond to series engine changes... probably coincidence though

CA18 - s13 and rs13
sr20 - ps13 and rps13


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Joel, from what I've read on it, I think it might have referred to the differences in HICAS systems (regular vs. SuperHICAS) in adding in the R. Although the other hypothesis has been speculated. Nonetheless, I still have no idea where the H designation for the KA came from.

But then again, if I'm wrong, then I'm wrong. It makes no difference anyways. It doesn't make your car faster or handle better, just some stupid semantics.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

My 180 is labelled RPS13 and I dont have HICAS
R = 180sx
its the 'P' that is important here and it seemed to change with the introduction of the SR.
Nissan seems to follow strange conventions with chassis codes. I have seen the use of the 'H' in the S13 codes before to describe the USDM versions. For all I know though it could indicate left hand drive!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

never heard of da 'H' in da S13 code before...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

H stands for the KA24E engine. it may stand for the DE engine as well, i'm not too sure. the code for my car is listed as RHS13. it's an 89 fastback with the KA24E engine and has the VIN plate in the engine bay listing that chassis code.


----------



## slide (Apr 9, 2003)

it really is a shame that you wasted so much effort on all this. although, i wonder how much you could have intially put in with so many blatant mistakes throughout your posts.

they have a word for someone that talks a big game way before they are even able to remotely back it up... i'll just let you chew on that for a while.


----------

